# Getting Amazon support to pay you for going over the block time.



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok hear me out. I’m not trying to purposely go over the time. But for the past 2 weeks I’ve been doing evening blocks at the North San Jose warehouse (DSF3) Normaly I’m an afternoon block person and the afternoon blocks are for the most part between 26-35 packages in the same neighborhood.

First pic is an example of an area that would be an afternoon block

Second pic is an evening block

Anyways for some reason almost all the blocks in the evening are spread out and I’ve gone over the time 3 out of the 4 times I’ve done an evening block. When I do the blocks in the afternoon I always finish early. Even though I would have 35-40 packages. The first time it happened I went over 30 min. I emailed support and they agreed and gave me credit for the extra time. But every other time I went over time (witch was longer the 30 min at sometimes) i emailed support and they give me a generic response all the time saying I get paid regardless if I go over or not. So has this happened to anyone? Or what’s your guys experience on getting support to actually do something?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Evening blocks are usually same day deliveries so will be more spread out but should be less than 12 stops an hour

How often do you finish early on afternoon blocks?


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Evening blocks are usually same day deliveries so will be more spread out but should be less than 12 stops an hour
> 
> How often do you finish early on afternoon blocks?


Hour to an hour and a half on average


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> Hour to an hour and a half on average


So it evens out


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I've had no luck getting paid for going over but I've found that if I review my route *before* leaving the WH and it looks like it will be impossible to complete in time then I can usually get someone to remove some of the packages. Also, be on the lookout for anything going to businesses and request they be removed if it's anywhere near 5pm. YMMV...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I used to just leave whatever packages I didn't want on the rack if I thought there were too many.


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> Ok hear me out. I'm not trying to purposely go over the time. But for the past 2 weeks I've been doing evening blocks at the North San Jose warehouse (DSF3) Normaly I'm an afternoon block person and the afternoon blocks are for the most part between 26-35 packages in the same neighborhood.
> 
> First pic is an example of an area that would be an afternoon block
> 
> ...


I would love to see the email you sent to get paid for going over and also got approved. Anytime I have ever asked to be extended for any type of route I am always told no, by both phone support and email.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I think its largely how many issues calling support during the route. This one, 3 times. I had one [email protected]@hole that thought I should drive up a steep dirt drive way to deliver, saying he did it all the time an his Vette. I asked soooo why don't you still have the Vette ? Ya right buddy. F'ing liar. Anyway, I had a return and that 3hr block turned into a 4.5. Plus I couldn't get an evening block because of that. Yes they did pay me an extra $36.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> So it evens out


Maybe but I feel like I cut a lot of corners to finish early.










Another SD driver said:


> I would love to see the email you sent to get paid for going over and also got approved. Anytime I have ever asked to be extended for any type of route I am always told no, by both phone support and email.


Here's my email That I got when I asked the first time. Every other time after it was the same generic message saying "you always get paid if you finish early or go over the block time"



DeathByFlex said:


> I've had no luck getting paid for going over but I've found that if I review my route *before* leaving the WH and it looks like it will be impossible to complete in time then I can usually get someone to remove some of the packages. Also, be on the lookout for anything going to businesses and request they be removed if it's anywhere near 5pm. YMMV...


I would do this but I've heard that you can get in trouble if you leave packages behind


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> I would do this but I've heard that you can get in trouble if you leave packages behind


That usually happens if you don't tell the workers. So if you do always tell the one taking your package count.


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> View attachment 213548
> 
> Here's my email That I got when I asked the first time. Every other time after it was the same generic message saying "you always get paid if you finish early or go over the block time"


Isn't the standard pay $54 for 3 hours though? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Another SD driver said:


> Isn't the standard pay $54 for 3 hours though? Or am I missing something?


It was $54 on top of what the quoted rate for that block Time was. So the block was for $81 and they added an extra $54 so I got paid $135 for that entire run


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

The big issue I see now is the timing of the blocks. Here in Columbus, a regular 2 hr block starts on the odd 1/2 hour, so 11:30 for a 12:00 to 2:00 block. The problem lately has been the scheduled block only running from 11:30 to 1:30, even though the packages you're delivering are marked until 2. So far, I haven't personally had any issues with going over the scheduled blocks, but I know some drivers here have.


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> It was $54 on top of what the quoted rate for that block Time was. So the block was for $81 and they added an extra $54 so I got paid $135 for that entire run


Oh, nice. I wonder what their breaking point is for having to cough up paying their drivers. I imagine there is some threshold in their route metrics where they know a driver is going to be way over the allotted time. Must be nice to be able to do that with logistics though. Us Prime Now people have to get it there by the end of the block or we get a bunch of nastygrams.


----------

